# What a horrible day to collect my new car! **NOW WITH PICS**



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Got not only the scoop between the bonnet and the windscreen (that somebody mentioned was a leaf trap) full of leaves but every other gap is stuffed with little pine needles!!

It was a very wet and windy day here, but I was not going to hold off any longer to get the car! My deposit went down in July '05 and this morning was like the best Christmas day since I got my Scaletrix when I was about 8.

Being such a bad day I have no photos but after a quick wash in the morning I will get some up.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Ali!

Weather here in Scotland was a nightmare as well - torrential downpours and lots of wind. Never mind, you've got it and you'll be up before the milkman tomorrow! 

Have a good weekend! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

cheers
Donald


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't worry about the weather, you've got Quattro. Enjoy the new wheels mate. The snarl from the engine when accelerating hard in 2nd will put a smile on your face big time.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

moore11 said:


> Don't worry about the weather, you've got Quattro. Enjoy the new wheels mate. The snarl from the engine when accelerating hard in 2nd will put a smile on your face big time.


YES, even though people have been impressed by the sound I was not expoecting it to be so nice!!! Must go out and start her up!!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

first pic I can show....


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

interior....


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Top pics Ali and thanks for washing it before hand and removing the leaves! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Colour looks cracking and suits the bi-colour alloys.
I also like the light grey interior! Remember to wipe your feet before entering! :lol:

Enjoy!  
Donald


----------



## carole (Sep 9, 2006)

congratulations ,love the colour, cars stunning.any chance of more exterior pics as thats the colour we've chosen .we've got build week 48 and hoping it's here for xmas.

enjoy your car


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Must admit looks a lot better on that photo than the one on the home page of the TT forum! :lol:

Reminds me of the old denim blue on the mk1.

Bi-colours suits it nicely!

Congrats!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

your photos do show of the petrol blue well. looking good


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Extended leather is looking good there. Damn, wish I'd specced it on mine. Congrats. Nice looking TT.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> Extended leather is looking good there. Damn, wish I'd specced it on mine.


Just what i was thinking, it does look mighty fine.

Congrats on your new wheels, looking good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

ali_2006TT said:


> :: Manual Short Shift Gear Box ::


 

Congratulations on getting your car!

Mine won't arrive for a few weeks yet due to DVD Nav Plus option (Lots of cars being built in week 49 eh!). 
I'd be interested to hear your opinon of the short shift option though as I have also specc'd this and am not sure about it now. :?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > :: Manual Short Shift Gear Box ::
> ...


I can't coment on how is compares to the std box but it is superb compared to any other manual I have driven recently. I have been driving a boxter S a good bit and this is much nicer. A little jerky from 1st into 2nd as there is so much power but time will help with this.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The blue ain't too bad - was put off blue TTs by number of denim blue TTs there were a few years ago..... but that actually looks a nice colour.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

ali_2006TT said:


> I can't coment on how is compares to the std box but it is superb compared to any other manual I have driven recently. I have been driving a boxter S a good bit and this is much nicer. A little jerky from 1st into 2nd as there is so much power but time will help with this.


Thanks for the feedback on short shift :wink: Sounds reassuringly good


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

carole said:


> any chance of more exterior pics as thats the colour we've chosen


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

that looks great
petrol blue is a very nice colour
congrats


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Top pics Ali and thanks for washing it before hand and removing the leaves! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Colour looks cracking and suits the bi-colour alloys.
> *I also like the light grey interior! Remember to wipe your feet before entering!* :lol:
> ...


This in mineral grey and so the carpets are actually quite dark and dont show up wet or dirt as bady as the light grey would. (my Dad's car has light grey carpet...So I avoided that)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Petrol blue is imo the best colour with bi-colours. Truly beautiful car!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Petrol blue is imo the best colour with bi-colours. Truly beautiful car!


Thats good to hear.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Lovely car mate, wasn't sure about petrol blue at first but after seeing your pics, i've changed my mind. Have to agree the bi-colours suit your car perfectly. Nice combo, great car. Enjoy pal 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lights not very good in the photo's so it not a fair reflection of the colour IMO.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

The car's looking good, I'll look out for a blue blur on the Motorways round Belfast. Cheers.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Does look a great colour, making me reconsider again now!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> lights not very good in the photo's so it not a fair reflection of the colour IMO.


I kinda agree, but its more that this a reflection of the colour on Saturday which was not a great day, fairly dull. I have seen the car in bright sun light and under showroom lights and it changes lots.


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks smart in blue! I note you have a cherished registration number, did you have any problem getting the dealer to put the plates on without screws and those plastic bits some dealers add to the bottom of the number plates with their name on?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

sheila said:


> Looks smart in blue! I note you have a cherished registration number, did you have any problem getting the dealer to put the plates on without screws and those plastic bits some dealers add to the bottom of the number plates with their name on?


NO, they did it like this on my last car too. They just stick them on which is what I like. Only problem is I want to change the plates so the font matches that on my A4...(not any fancy CHAV shaddow effect BTW) and it is a job peeling off the sticky pads.

The back plate is stuck onto some sort of a mount keeping it away from the car so I am not sure what that will look like when I have the plate off.

Yes the frame round the whole plate thing I just dont understand! I changed the plates on my Dad;s car for him and tried to stich direct on but the frame was on so well I couldn't get it off. The Audi dealer seems to like the clean look, so I am happy.


----------



## STB (Jan 8, 2007)

ali_2006TT said:


> This in mineral grey and so the carpets are actually quite dark and dont show up wet or dirt as bady as the light grey would. (my Dad's car has light grey carpet...So I avoided that)


Does the mineral grey interior look as light as on the pics ? I mean, is it darker in the flesh ?


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

STB said:


> Does the mineral grey interior look as light as on the pics ? I mean, is it darker in the flesh ?


Yes it is quite a bit darker, it's the flash that makes it look light in these pics.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Gorgeous car!!

Enjoy 

Karen


----------

